# Cherry Gloat



## woodman3 (Nov 30, 2014)

I have a friend who has a sawmill.  He cut some cherry for a customer.   The customer let me come cut the tops.  Has a few soft pieces as well as some with the center gone.   Most is good.  My boys helped me carry it out of the timber.  Total about 1/2 to 3/4 cord.  Cherry is hard to come by here in Kansas. 













IMG_20141130_152218581.jpg



__ woodman3
__ Nov 30, 2014


----------



## welshrarebit (Dec 1, 2014)

Nice score there Woodman...


----------



## nvrnvrlnd (Dec 10, 2014)

A little cherry is good, a lot is evil.  I did a survey of a bunch of customers using apple, cherry, peach and apricot. Apple was everybody's #1, cherry was everybody's least favorite. Didn't make any difference what I was smoking. A little cherry mixed in with a lot of something else is OK, but straight cherry is inedible.


----------



## woodman3 (Dec 10, 2014)

I usually mix it with pecan or hickory.  I think it is good with chicken by itself with a light smoke.  I love the smell of it when I am using it.


----------



## timberjet (Dec 10, 2014)

apple and a little cherry. My favorite go to for pork period. I think cherry is very good on Beef as it will take a harsher smoke. I have been out for a while now. I refuse to buy those little bags of chunk wood but wish I was selling them. You probably got a couple grand worth of cherry there chunked up and sold in little bags. lol


----------



## squirrel (Dec 10, 2014)

Nice haul!! I love cherry myself. I do use it sparingly. I like to start my butts or brisket with it then switch over to pecan. It seems to help achieve a more mahogany color, which I find quite lovely. Congrats!!!


----------

